# Rockets Summer League



## Cornholio

> 4 Hassan Adams F 6-4 220 6/20/84 Arizona 2
> 2 Rod Benson F 6-10 225 10/10/84 California R
> 10 Chase Budinger F 6-7 218 5/22/88 Arizona R
> 12 Will Conroy G 6-2 195 12/8/82 Washington 1
> 50 Marcus Cousin C 6-11 250 12/18/86 Houston R
> 15 Joey Dorsey F/C 6-8 268 12/16/83 Memphis 1
> 33 Charles Gaines F 6-9 225 10/15/81 Southern Mississippi R
> 9 Mike Green G 6-1 184 6/23/85 Butler R
> 20 Maarty Leunen F 6-9 220 9/3/85 Oregon R
> 7 Brad Newley G 6-7 201 2/18/85 Australia R
> 5 Jermaine Taylor G 6-4 210 12/8/86 Central Florida R
> Garrett Temple G 6-6 190 5/8/86 LSU R
> 34 Darryl Watkins C 6-11 258 11/8/84 Syracuse 1
> 8 James White G/F 6-7 200 10/21/82 Cincinnati 2
> 
> Head Coach Elston Turner (Mississippi)
> Assistant Coaches Jack Sikma (Illinois Wesleyan)
> T.R. Dunn (Alabama)
> R.J. Adelman (Willamette)





> *Rockets 2009 NBA Summer League Schedule:*
> July 10 Houston vs. Golden State (COX Pavilion at 3:00 p.m. CDT)
> July 11 Houston vs. Dallas (COX Pavilion at 9:00 p.m. CDT)
> July 12 Minnesota vs. Houston (COX Pavilion at 5:00 p.m. CDT)
> July 15 Portland vs. Houston (COX Pavilion at 9:00 p.m. CDT)
> July 16 Houston vs. L.A. Lakers (COX Pavilion at 5:00 p.m. CDT)


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700039468


----------



## hroz

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster*

Im looking forward to seeing abit of newley he has really been playing well in Europe.

He is a good shooter. Two years ago he wasnt fast enough for the NBA. Maybe after the Olympics and more game time, we might start seriously looking at him, for the squad.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster*










> *Dorsey: "I want to crack somebody"*
> 
> Since then, Dorsey has gotten over his foot problems and has spent much of the offseason moving from the weight room to the practice court to the coaches’ offices at Toyota Center. He has trimmed down to 279 pounds, with hopes to shed seven more before summer league play begins.
> 
> “It’s a very important summer for Joey,” Rosas said. “This is going to be the best platform to evaluate where he is in terms of his development. We want to see from him, No. 1 that he’s healthy, No. 2 that he can play with the same level of intensity he played with at Memphis — high energy, high intensity, a beast on the glass, defensively and running the floor.”
> 
> The Rockets are not close to considering Dorsey an option to fill in while Yao is out. He has to show he can merit playing time at all first. But the uncertainty over Yao’s injury, news Dorsey called “devastating,” has seemed to increase his sense of urgency.
> 
> “Yao is out right now, we want to try to get up and down as fast as we can,” Dorsey said. “Coach is telling me, ‘We want you to be a track star in the summer league.’ I’m going to try to get on the floor, get minutes and show the coaches I can be that guy to block shots, rebound, beat my guy down the court and open the lane for shooters. ...
> 
> “I can’t wait to get back into the summer league and start fouling people again. I want to crack somebody.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6507745.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

Bring back Mike Harris


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*



> *Summer League Roster Breakdown*
> 
> *Chase Budinger* - Coming out of High School Budinger was touted as a highly skilled and athletic SF with great size and mobility. He even shared Co-MVP of the Mcdonalds AA game with Kevin Durant!!! But during his three years at Arizona he proved to be nothing but inconsistent and gunshy in big games. Budinger's strongest asset in the NBA will be his jumpshot and size. On the downside, his physicality and slashing/handling abilities have been questioned. The Rockets roster is definitely in flux at the SF position, so Budinger may or may not have a shot at sticking with them this season. Bonus: If this NBA thing doesn't pan out he can play pick-up volleyball at the local park.
> 
> *Jermaine Taylor* - After measuring out as one of the strongest athletes in this year's draft Taylor was hoping to garner second or possibly first round selection. Washington selected him early in the second round and quickly dealt him to the Rockets. Lucky for them, Jermaine Taylor is definitely an NBA talent. Measuring 6'4.5" and with a nearly 40" max vert, Taylor is an impressive athlete with decent handles and a college 3pt jumpshot. At UCF he was consistently double teamed and not allowed to use his slashing abilities as often as you would assume considering his physical gifts. While Jermaine can be turnover prone and needs to develop his game on the defensive side of the ball, he still looks like a big-time sleeper from this year's draft.
> 
> *James White* - James "Flight" White was a sensation in the D-League last year; playing tenacious defense, getting his jump shot in line, and throwing down some vicious dunks. We at RU have been singing his praises all year long. White has improved in almost every catagory during this past season, culminating in his signing with the Rockets long-term. Clearly Morey knows what he is doing, as White will be a player in the league for awhile. His defensive upside and freak athleticism, coupled with improved skill level really set up White for success in the future. Bonus: You really didn't believe the "freakish athlete" part did you?
> 
> *Brad Newley* - Wait, we're sure this is a real basketball player right? Because used car sales come to mind.... Brad Newley is actually the SG that played along side Patty Mills for Australian's national team last summer. At 6'7", Newley is a thin, but athletic guard that has shown flashes of NBA skill, including his showing at the Olympics, but is questionable as a viable NBA player yet. Newley's quickness is a bit of an issue, especially on defense, but his shooting touch and general size should lend him to the NBA game.


Ridiculous Upside - Click the link for the rest of the players and videos


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

*Houston Rockets Summer League Primer: Part I*



Jason Friedman said:


> Starting today, we're posting excusive one-on-one interviews with members of the summer league squad, so check-in regularly to hear what these hard-working and talented players have to say.
> 
> Today's chat features the high-flying James White and rim-rattling Joey Dorsey. Just click play on the video posted above to watch the interview in its entirety. Enjoy!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*



> Hearing Chase Budinger has been impressive at Rockets Summer League practice (Jermaine Taylor not as much, but it's early).


http://twitter.com/clutchfans/statuses/2551916855


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

Budinger seems perfect for Adelman's system. Taylor is someone we would need to generate his own offense at times and step into that Von Wafer role.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

*Houston Rockets Summer League Primer: Part II*



> Today's chat features Jermaine Taylor and Summer League Head Coach Elston Turner. Just click play on the video posted above to watch the interview in its entirety.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

*Houston Rockets Summer League Primer: Part III*



> Today's chat features basketball blogger extraordinaire Rod Benson and Brad Newley, Houston's second-round pick in 2007, who also opened eyes with his strong performance for Australia's men's basketball team at the Beijing Olympics. Just click play on the video posted above to watch the interviews in their entirety.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*



> *Houston Rockets*
> 
> * *Chase Budinger* After drafting the Arizona wing in the second round, Rockets GM Daryl Morey said that Budinger has a "skill package that is pretty hard to find."
> * *Joey Dorsey* With Yao out for the season, Dorsey has a chance to play his way into some serious minutes in the frontcourt, where his work on the glass and on defense will be valued.
> * *Rod Benson* Unquestionably, the best blogger on any Summer League roster.


*The Back of the (Really Large Manila) Envelope Guide to the Las Vegas Summer League*


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*

*The first game is today, at 4 PM ET.*

Vegas Summer League​


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League Roster (Updates on players)*



> Logically, and as a matter of fairness, Rockets general manager Daryl Morey would rather not be too influenced by summer-league performances.
> 
> Morey reminds himself that just a few years ago Carl Landry was a dud in summer league and a relative sensation as a rookie. Five games, played with and against other rookies and prospects, cannot reveal near as much as a month of training camp and preseason games against NBA veterans.
> 
> Reality, however, intervenes. They play. Morey — along with front-office types from around the NBA and the world — watch. It is impossible not to draw conclusions, or at least have opinions.
> 
> “You certainly are influenced by it,” Morey admitted before the Rockets headed to today’s start of the Las Vegas Summer Pro League with more than the usual opportunities available to a few of their players, “though we try to realize it’s just five games and you shouldn’t be that influenced by it. But it certainly impacts your thinking.
> 
> “We always hope the players we have rights to play well, that’s No. 1, or we discover some players who can help us on the Rockets. It’s pretty hard to determine in five games.”





> Though Leunen and Newley are not considered likely to find their way onto next season’s roster, both figure enough in the Rockets’ long-term plans.
> 
> “We like their future,” Morey said. “They’ve been on the development path we put them on and keep jumping over their hurdles.
> 
> “We have high hopes for (Taylor and Budinger). They have to probably show us something now or in training camp to make us confident. I’m hoping they become roster players.”
> 
> There is more of an emphasis on developing Dorsey and White into players who can compete in the fall.
> 
> With Budinger and Taylor, it is impossible not to evaluate. Each will likely get the most significant playing time, though Taylor could miss this afternoon’s opener with a pulled right hamstring.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6522371.html


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*

Let's see Dorsey average 15 rebounds and 5 blocks! I'm looking forward to seeing Rod Benson.

It'll be streamed live right?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*



gi0rdun said:


> It'll be streamed live right?


You have to pay, but there will be "other" ways to watch it probably.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*

42-34 Rockets at the half.

David Thorpe Livetweeting from Summer League



> # david b. thorpe Temple went undrafted largely because be rarely scored. He has 8 pts on 3 shots. He's a classic "better pro than college" guy.
> 
> # david b. thorpe The "best blogger in the building" (so dubbed by Kevin Arnovitz) just got an and1.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Chade Budinger has come out aggressive. Good for him.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Garrett Temple came in and immediately hit a j. He's been a favorite of mine for 3 years. I think he's an NBA player.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Joey Dorsey looks like he can be a similar player to Carl Landry. On d and and the boards.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*

73-69 Rockets.:champagne:


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*

Rockets win 73-69. Box score.



> # david b. thorpe Rockets won by 4. Randolph with the near triple double. 20pts. 10 boards. 9...fouls.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Dorsey finally scores! A field goal that is.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Mike Green, out of Butler, is playing for Houston. He's good, maybe NBA good.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Budinger is showing his talent. But not enough toughness. He needs to slow down and finish inside.
> 
> # david b. thorpe James White playing for Houston. I've never been a fan. I'm still not.


----------



## HB

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 4 ET)*

I really value Thorpe's tweets. The guy is very insightful


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*










> *Leunen showing potential at summer league*
> 
> The Rockets liked what they saw a year ago, and have been even more encouraged since.
> 
> Maarty Leunen showed potential to work his way onto their roster as a summer league rookie last season, and seems to have become a stronger, more polished player after one season competing in Turkey.
> 
> Leunen, a 6-9 forward, had shown so much that Rockets general manager Daryl Morey reported that Leunen will almost assuredly not be invited to Rockets training camp next season.
> 
> This — in the way of NBA prospects — is a sign he is in the Rockets' plans, with the hopes that with another season of overseas seasoning he could make a roster and contribute, rather than just serve as a training camp sparring partner for the veterans before getting released.
> 
> “I'm pretty happy with the development of Maarty,” Morey said. “It looks like he's got a good situation in Europe (an offer from NGC Cantu in the top Italian League). We like to develop guys on a progression. He'll be at the highest level of basketball outside the NBA, pretty much. If he has a good year, it will bode well for where things go for him. The Italian League will be one step higher, and if he plays well there, it will make the transition that much easier.”
> 
> Leunen, 23, did not want to rule out joining the Rockets ahead of schedule. But the Rockets thought enough of his chances to not want him in training camp unless he is more likely to earn a roster spot, hoping to keep their rights to him.
> 
> “I'll see what the best situation is, see how strongly Houston feels about me,” Leunen said. “If it's not this year, I think this team really likes me, likes what I can do. I'm willing to be patient for when the time is right for them.”
> 
> In a tournament filled with rookies, Leunen was one of the players who looked like a professional Friday. He made four of his seven shots and grabbed seven rebounds. In a game in which the Rockets had more turnovers (28) than field goals (24), but beat the Warriors 73-69 to open summer league play, he was solid while showing areas in which he improved.


Rest of the article


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*










> *White: "I'm not a 15th man. I can help the Rockets win."*
> 
> The Spurs picked him up, and he sat on their bench waiting for the team to catch a stomach virus so he could get on the court. He played six regular-season games as a rookie but didn’t play a minute during the playoffs as the Spurs won the NBA title.
> 
> That July he was back in the summer league, where he learned that you can score 20 points in a game and be released a few days later.
> 
> A stint in Turkey and some impressive D-League action (26 points a game) caught the Rockets’ eye.
> 
> Like many on the NBA fringe, White looks around the league and sees guys he thinks he can outplay. Guys who don’t have to prove their worth in summer leagues.
> 
> “It’s kind of frustrating, and it’s difficult sometimes to think about, but there are probably some guys who watch me and say the same thing about me,” said a chuckling White, who scored 20 points in 20 minutes in a game with San Antonio.
> 
> White said he blew the opportunity at Indiana because he figured all a player had to do was play for everything to fall into place. Some young players don’t realize that the NBA job interview doesn’t begin at the opening tip and end at the final buzzer.
> 
> “Every interaction with our coaching staff is a chance to gain share with them or lose share with them,” Hinkie said. “Whether it’s a practice day with the team, a conditioning day with trainers or a game day. And if they walk in the gym and see that you’ve shot a thousand shots, that means something."
> 
> [...]
> With Tracy McGrady out while rehabbing from knee surgery and the Rockets unlikely to re-sign Von Wafer, White sees an opportunity in Houston. The Rockets told him he needed to get stronger, and he has. They said he needed to be a leader of the summer crew, and he has been that, giving him a “puncher’s chance” of making the squad this fall.
> 
> White is planning on making it, even pointing to the pickup of a similarly styled player in Trevor Ariza as a positive for him.
> 
> “If we’re going to be a smaller team that gets up and down the court, the more of those type players we have, the better,” White said. “If I can bring the same style of play off the bench at the position that Trev does in the starting lineup, it should help us keep it going.”
> 
> Sounds like a guy who thinks he can get into the rotation.
> 
> “I feel as though I belong in the NBA,” White said. “I’m not a 15th man. I can help the Rockets win.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6522431.html


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*

I'm waiting patiently for my stream to work.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*

Rockets win 98-95. Box score.



> # david b. thorpe Budinger looks solid. Aggressive.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Joey Dorsey is often compared to Carl Landry. That does not work for me. He can't score like Carl.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Taylor is really strong too.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Joey Dorsey is a beast. Below the rim.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Jermaine Taylor in for Houston. Out for game 1 with a hammy. Very athletic dude.
> 
> # david b. thorpe James White does not.
> # david b. thorpe Beaubois see's things.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Mavs Rockets.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-42-57/David-Thorpe-Livetweeting-From-Summer-League.html


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*

Some recaps of the game:



> This one, however, did provide what summer league is supposed to. Young players, with potential undefined by real NBA struggles, looked very good.
> 
> Chase Budinger made nine of 10 shots, hitting from the shadow of the rim to the 3-point line, off the dribble and in catch-and-shoot to lead the Rockets with 25 points in 23 minutes. Jermaine Taylor had 15, looking far better than his numbers. (If only a few more of the Rockets big men could catch those passes.)
> 
> A lot of summer league stars spend their rookie seasons sitting on NBA benches. Some, (John Lucas III leaps to mind) never carve out steady work in the NBA.
> 
> There will be plenty of time for reality later. This is summer league. They really did look good, with the well-rounded abilities that could translate to the real NBA.
> 
> Joey Dorsey had 13 points and 15 rebounds. Maarty Leunen, as always, looked like a pro, making five of six shots for his 11 points. And if it helps, you can tell yourself that Rodrigue Beaubois, who had 34 for Dallas, is just a summer league superstar, and not really Tony Parker's mini me.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/07/rockets_rookies_rule_what_coul.html



> *First Half Observations*
> 
> -- James White looks incredibly awkward with the ball. It's like he's too athletic for his own good; the ball just can't catch up with him. He needs to work on controlling his dribble and must filter out the recklessness of his play. We know he's not the best shooter around - he just doesn't seem very coordinated in that respect. Thus, James' ability to get to the rim will be his calling card. But for now, he's making Von Wafer look like Kobe Bryant on the drive. Which is saying a lot, since Wafer's knock is his handle as well.
> 
> -- Maarty Leunen can stroke it. I haven't paid too much attention to what else he can do, but when he's nailed his opportunities thus far on the offensive end.
> 
> -- Will Conroy is going to have a legitimate shot to make this Rockets team. He possesses the ball with strength and command, and hasn't been afraid to take it to the hole. Reminds me a bit of Kyle Lowry, sans the bulldogish approach to things.
> 
> -- Jermaine Taylor surprised me just by showing up. I didn't think he would be playing, but after a while, I had to find out who this guy wearing number five was, because he looked miles ahead of everyone else on the offensive end of the court. Turns out it was Taylor. Even if he's not scoring, you can tell that he's a much more refined scorer than someone like White. It may make the difference in who makes the team and who doesn't. Oh, and Taylor made some impressive passes. Didn't see that coming.
> 
> -- Joey Dorsey is an animal. Even more so than I thought.
> 
> -- Haven't seen much from Chase Budinger. He had a nice drive to the basket, but finished with a layup when he could have easily dunked. That's being picky, but it's something we'd all like to see.


http://www.thedreamshake.com/2009/7/12/946448/summer-league-rockets-98-mavericks


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 10 ET)*



> *Taylor doesn't lack confidence in offense*
> 
> The numbers reveal more than skills.
> 
> Anybody that averages 26 points per game on any level has some offensive skills. And as Rockets director of player personnel Gersson Rosas said in describing rookie guard Jermaine Taylor (three times in six sentences) “Scoring comes naturally to him.”
> 
> There is something else, an unshakable, unapologetic confidence, that makes a scorer.
> 
> “I've always felt that I belong,” Taylor said. “Now I get my chance to show everybody else. I think a lot of people are real excited and anxious to see what I'm going to do. I'm just going to do what I do. I step out every game, go as hard as I can and do what I'm good at.”
> 
> From the first minutes after he was drafted in the second round last month to his first seconds on the floor in the NBA summer league on Saturday, Taylor showed the sort of confidence that not only comes with carrying a team's offense, but is the only way to do it.
> 
> Playing for the first time since a pulled right hamstring forced him to miss several days of practices and Friday's summer league opener, Taylor needed about 10 seconds on the floor to put up his first shot. He missed that attempt, then hit a tough pull-up. He finished with 15 points, making six of 15 shots. Chase Budinger led the Rockets to a 98-95 win over the Dallas Mavericks, making nine of 10 shots for 25 points.
> 
> But Taylor showed off a passing ability better than advertised, though he had just two assists. Early in the game, he drove into traffic to find Joey Dorsey, Budinger and Charles Gaines (twice). Dorsey could not finish inside on one, and Gaines let one pass fly through his grasp. But Taylor went back to Dorsey late in the game for a layup.
> 
> “He's probably shown that he's a better passer than we expected,” Rosas said. “That bodes well for him in coach's (Rick Adelman) offense. His responsibility on his team (at Central Florida) was to score. Now he's playing with better talent. In our scrimmages and practices, he's shown the ability to make the right basketball play.


Full article


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 6 ET)*

56-44 Rockets with a minute left in the 3rd.



> # david b. thorpe It seems appropriate that Dorsey is playing for Houston, already the toughest team near the rim in the league.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Draft night was a disaster for Budinger. But he's done exactly as Houston hoped, putting it behind him and playing well.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Ditto Dorsey. But he's growing on me.
> # david b. thorpe I hate writing this, as a Gator, but Brewer is a tragedy in waiting when he has the ball. But an action thriller when he does not.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Wolves rockets.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today at 6 ET)*

Rockets win 79-65. Box score.


----------



## Cornholio

> The Mavericks' Luke Jackson tried to flip a drive in over Joey Dorsey, but his shot caromed off the rim, and the Rockets were off.
> 
> Dorsey grabbed the rebound and sent an outlet to Will Conroy, who quickly veered to the center of the court, looked to his left and sent a pass to a flying James White on his right. White attacked the basket as if he were in another dunk contest, finishing his slam as he soared past the rim.
> 
> It was just what the retooled Rockets want to do in the summer league and especially next season. It was also their first fast-break basket of the game Saturday, offering an early look that making the change work won't be as easy as coming up with the idea.
> 
> “We can do it, but you have to have the talent to succeed at it,” Rockets coach Rick Adelman said of the reconfigured Rockets' determination to be more up-tempo. “We have to have some success doing it. That's what we have to find out. We're missing a ton of points. Guys are going to have to play hard. They're going to have to push it. We're going to have to attack teams early.”
> 
> The Rockets' summer- league team was on its way to its third win in as many days, a 79-65 victory over the Timberwolves on Sunday, but Adelman's thoughts moved from the players joining the team to the ones missing. He thought of the offense he had grown accustomed to getting from Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, even from Ron Artest and Von Wafer, and the void they will leave.
> 
> He believes Trevor Ariza will pick up some of the slack, with the ability to carry more of a load than the Lakers asked last season.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6526199.html


----------



## Cornholio

Highlights of the game vs. Dallas


----------



## Cornholio

Rockets up 50-40 at the half.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520900029


----------



## Cornholio

Rockets win 87-82. Box score.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today 6 ET)*

Rockets win over LA 92-77 http://www.nba.com/summerleague2009/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520900032

Budinger 25 pts in 26 minutes.
Dorsey 20 rebs in 32 minutes.

Rockets 5-0 in SL.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today 6 ET)*

Budinger and Dorsey continue to impress. Is Daryl Morey a genius?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today 6 ET)*



> *Chase Budinger* has a beautiful stride into his catch-and-shoot motion -- we know that -- but Wednesday night he also showed the athleticism to put it on the deck, weave through traffic, and finish strongly. He moved well without the ball to get open looks, and even absorbed a few bumps on defense to stay in front of his man, something he'll have to do this fall to stay in the Rockets' rotation.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-42-82/Day-Six-Summer-League-Roundup.html

And Thorpe's comments from the last game:



> # david b. thorpe He has to do more, sure, but his shooting/scoring/driving game, when combined with a 6'7+ athletic package, is NBA level
> 
> # david b. thorpe I've never been a believer in Budinger. But I was probably wrong.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Dorsey now with 7 boards in 13 mins. Order is restored to this world.
> 
> # david b. thorpe Dorsey only has 2 rebounds in 6 mins. He must be furious.





> *Chase Budinger* put up the best line of the day outside of Anthony Morrow: 25 points on 13 possessions. The forward out of Arizona might have the sweetest stroke in town. The challenge for most pure shooters in the NBA, of course, is finding good looks. This week, Budinger hasn't had any trouble. "He has a knack for getting open," Rockets' assistant Eltson Turner said. "He moves well without the basketball, and you can't leave him. That fits our style."


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-42-89/Day-Seven-Summer-League-Roundup.html


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Rockets Summer League (Today 6 ET)*










> *Dorsey attempts to prove worth*
> 
> The Rockets will want more from him. But with Dorsey showing far more in four summer-league games than he did in his three NBA games — and all the months on the team before and after those games — they finally have reason to consider him heading in that direction.
> 
> “Joey’s doing well,” Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. “We wanted three main things from Joey. We wanted a defensive presence. We wanted rebounding. And we wanted to cut out the mental errors.
> 
> “On the first two, he did what we wanted. He really impacted the game defensively and he really helped out on the boards in a major way. Mental errors, he probably has to cut those in half, but overall, a lot of progress from a tough first year.”


Full article


----------



## OneBadLT123

Man we always dominate in the SL. What are we, like 15-1 or something in the last 3 years? (sorry if I missed it above somewhere)

Also, Dorsey really stepping up. Not sure he will make any noise during the regular season, but I like the effort. Also, this Budinger kid is really getting my attention. Its hard to see what his first season will pan out as.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Summer league ends on positive notes*
> 
> Individually, the Rockets' play could not have been as unblemished as their record. But they did have many of the encouraging signs they hoped to bring home, beginning with the players who ended their 92-77 rout of the Lakers' summer-league team Thursday. Dorsey, who needed to make a summer-league statement, averaged a tournament-best 14.8 rebounds in his five games, adding 9.8 points on 56.5 percent shooting.
> 
> “He had a good summer league,” Dunn said.
> 
> Budinger was by far the Rockets' most efficient and consistent scorer, finishing the summer league with 25 points on 7-of-9 shooting in 26 minutes Thursday. He averaged 17.8 points, making 68.1 percent of his shots.
> 
> “He showed he's a player,” Dunn said.
> 
> The Rockets' other second-round acquisition, Jermaine Taylor, had a mixed experience. And like Dorsey and Budinger, his last game was typical of his summer play. He made four of 10 shots, scoring 11 points, but misfired from long range. Taylor averaged 11 points in four games. He made 38.1 percent of his attempts but was just 2-of-13 from beyond the arc.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6533549.html


----------



## Cornholio

> *Summer League Recap: Budinger, Dorsey shine in Vegas*
> 
> The Houston Rockets capped off an exciting Summer League experience by defeating the Los Angeles Lakers 92-77, propelling the Rockets to a 5-0 record for the week.
> 
> Today's contest didn't differ much from the rest. We won, and each individual performance hardly deviated from what we've come to expect over the last seven days. Chase Budinger had another outstanding game, scoring 25 points on only 9 shots. James White had another underwhelming scoring output, with only nine points on 2-11 shooting. And Joey Dorsey continued to wreak havoc underneath the basket, collecting 20 rebounds...to go along with five assists. I'm already picturing it: Dorsey and Andersen, the next C-Webb and Divac. It's fun to dream.
> 
> With the 2009 Summer League in the bag, it's time to take a look at (nearly) each individual player and gauge his performance, as well as his future with the Rockets.
> 
> *****​
> (in descending grade order)
> 
> Joey Dorsey: A+
> 
> It was the perfect week for the Kraken. The brunt of my praise doesn't pertain to the fact that he lead the Summer League in rebounds, blocked shots at will, and showed off his passing touch. Instead, I was overly impressed by how committed Dorsey was to his role on the floor. He didn't try to score against weaker competition; only when he was clearly lined up for a post move did he utilize the spin or the power dribble. Every time Dorsey caught the ball, he would hand it back off to a guard, and immediately find position down low for a rebound or entry pass. He played very maturely and very efficiently, and did what was asked of him: to rebound and play defense. The passing skills were an added bonus. Joey's performance should guarantee him a spot on the opening day roster.
> 
> Chase Budinger: A
> 
> What was the most impressive aspect of Chase Budinger's Summer League performance? He improved from each game to the next. As his role on the squad became clearer, Chase adjusted swiftly and without any problems. You could tell that Bud Light was much more comfortable with the offense in Game 5 than he was in any other contest. His catch-and-shoot plays were much smoother, and he began to attack the basket with more grit than he had shown earlier in the week (if you didn't see a couple of his dunks, they were really nice).
> 
> Chase does need to work on his defense, especially against the drive, but with his athleticism and quickness, it should only be a matter of motivation and committment. That's good news for us, as Budinger, once projected to be a lottery pick, is already playing with a chip on his shoulder. If he can prove to Daryl Morey and the Rockets that he is capable of being a reliable, but not necessarily imposing defender, Budinger should have no problem finding a spot on the active roster by the All-Star break.


Full post [The Dream Shake]


----------



## hroz

Kudos to the Rockets.
I was worried that Newley wasnt fast enough for the NBA. I think thats been comfirmed.
Is White's contract guaranteed?

Yao-Anderson
Scola-Landry-Hayes-Dorsey
Battier-Ariza-Cook
McGrady-White-Barry
Brooks-Lowry

Thats 14 players already. I hope we can sneak on Budinger, a 7 footer NBA calibre cente, Taylor and Conroy in that order of priority.
Maybe trade a few of those expirings.(Im looking at you Cook and Barry). Wonder if the Celtics or Lakers would want Barry??? Who the hell would want Cook???????????????????
We also have 4 PFs that are rotation calibre maybe trading one of them would be a good idea? There just isnt enough minutes to go around.


----------



## Cornholio

> Is White's contract guaranteed?


Nope.


----------



## Dean the Master

Chase really showed himself during summer league. I know doing the same in the big league is difficult, but I hope he translates. Joey is getting there. He finally dominate the board in summer league. I think we can see some solid backup minutes next year from him.


----------



## Cornholio

> *Too much Rod Benson: My Las Vegas experience*
> 
> I would definitely have to say that the two days in H-Town were two of the toughest days of hoops I’ve had in a long time. I can’t decide if it’s because I played so poorly or if it was all the conditioning we did, but it definitely wasn’t the best of mini-camps. I’m usually a good mini-camp guy, and a summer league factor. Neither were true this time around. I guess I can’t be great all the time.
> 
> So, there were 14 days and you just heard the negatives. Well, maybe you didn’t consider the biggest negative, which is that I was in Vegas to play and I wasn’t a factor. That means that I was just as useful as any paying spectator. My agent joked that his finance guy played more than I did. I had no choice but to laugh.
> 
> Still, in any situation, I can find the funny, cool and ridiculous things that make it worthwhile. I’ve decided to list my Top 5 Vegas experiences that don’t involve scoring buckets, pulling down rebounds, or eating steaks as Plaxico Burress. Gambling certainly isn’t involved since I stopped when I saw an Antoine Walker press conference about how much money he owes 'em here. Boom Tho can’t have that happen to him.





> 4. I just switched over from a BlackBerry to an iPhone and I’ve been adding apps like crazy. Among games like "Tiger Woods," "Doom," and "Assassin’s Creed," I got a simple game called "The Moron Test." It really has nothing to do with intelligence and everything to do with patience and diligence. It took me five tries to beat it, so now I get more enjoyment from trying to beat my best time and from watching other people play.
> 
> While on the way from Houston to Vegas, I decided to bet some guys on the team if they could beat it in five tries or less. Chase Budinger(notes) beat it in six, the rest of the guys gave up after five. The best part was watching Joey Dorsey(notes) miss the first question. The first question simply says, "Press the red button to begin." Joey pressed the green one.





> 1. The absolute highlight, though, depending how you look at it, lowlight of my trip is that I began to read the "Twilight" series. I started on July 5th, and one week later I had finished all the books.
> 
> There were two immediate side effects of my actions. First I became a member of "Team Jacob." If you know "Twilight," then you know what I mean. Second, I found myself narrating the summer league games with a girly, emotional tone. It was bad, but oh so good.


:lol:

Full post (BDL)


----------



## Cornholio

Some short interviews from Summer League

Rick Adelman:






Kyle Lowry:






Joey Dorsey:






James White:






Chase Budinger:


----------

